# New here



## super (Jun 18, 2009)

Hi I just signed up! I picked up a beat up 86 350 fourtrax. It needs work and should make for a great project. I'm having a hard time finding a shop manual for this bugger. Can I get some help with this?
Thanks


----------



## Metal Man (Dec 17, 2008)

Welcome to the site super. Be sure to check out the new member topic.
http://www.mudinmyblood.net/forum/showthread.php?t=27

As for the manual i don't know were you might find that one. I looked through the MIMB list of manuals and did not see that one.
http://www.mudinmyblood.net/forum/downloads.php


----------



## sandman7655 (Feb 18, 2009)

EBAY


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

welcome! anythin we can do to help you get that ole honda right just let us know!


----------



## MeanGreen198 (Apr 28, 2009)

Welcome to the site man! Good luck with tha Honda!


----------



## hondarecoveryman (Feb 28, 2009)

Welcome to MIMB super !!


----------



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

Welcome and don't forget to tell us how you found MIMB! 
http://www.mudinmyblood.net/forum/showthread.php?t=259


----------



## sookiesmacker (Mar 19, 2009)

sandman7655 said:


> EBAY


"Oh No You Didn't"!!!



Just sayin'

:haha::haha:


----------



## KMKjr (Jan 9, 2009)

Welcome, but the Honda 350 manual is the holy grail. You won't find a free one, have to purchase but if you are having any problems, let us know....I do have some manual information for speed sensor, angle sensor, etc...


----------



## mrkd1 (Feb 27, 2009)

there is a honda common manual listed and also condensed specs for 88-92 350 &350d in manual section..
know you'll have a blast on it..


----------

